# 2006 Kings Draft News Thread



## Peja Vu

The Kings will have the #19 pick in the first round of the draft, and no second round pick.

NBADraft.net currently has us picking PG Kyle Lowry of Villanova and DraftExpress has PG/SG Quincy Douby of Rutgers being picked.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> *Armstead and McNamara*
> *Syracuse guard Gerry McNamara* put on a show in the Big East tournament in leading the Orange to the championship and an NCAA Tournament berth. Soon, McNamara is expected to be in the Sacramento area working out with local hoops guru Gus Armstead.
> 
> McNamara has signed with agent Bill Neff and SAGA Sports, the sports management firm with which Armstead is affiliated. McNamara had a groin injury throughout both tournaments and has been unable to play since.
> 
> *Kings give Freeman a look*
> *Sacramento State's DaShawn Freeman* worked out for the Kings along with Nevada's Mo Charlo as NBA teams begin their quest for talent to fill out summer-league teams, as well as search for sleepers to play in their veteran camps.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/14252728p-15068798c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

On ESPN Insider, Chad Ford lists the Kings needs as a back up PG, and a back up C.

A few names he throws out are Miami's Guillermo Diaz, Texas' Daniel Gibson and Iowa State's Curtis Stinson.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> Adelman, meanwhile, was already on to his next task, holding private workouts Monday at the team's practice facility. The players on hand: *Oklahoma power forward Taj Gray, UCLA 7-foot center Ryan Hollins, Stanford point guard Chris Hernandez and Pacific guard Johnny Gray.* The Kings have the 19th pick in the draft June 28 and also need players for their summer-league team that will compete in July in Las Vegas.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/14253288p-15069178c.html


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Realistically, I hope for Hilton Armstrong, Jordan Farmar, or Sergio Rodriguez.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

5/13:

NBADraft.net: Jordan Farmar 6-1 170 PG UCLA So. 

DraftExpress.com: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 170 PG Spain

InsideHoops.com: Maurice Ager (Michigan State, 6-5, 180, SG, Sr.)

HoopsHype.com: Quincy Douby 6-3 PG Rutgers / Junior


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> May 5, 2006
> How soon will the Kings start working on the draft?
> -Karl Millen, Seattle, Wa
> 
> 
> Royal Rapscallion: "To be honest, the Kings scouts are going full throttle as we speak, lining up visits from players around the country. A handful of local products from Stanford, UCLA, and Sacramento State have been in for workouts in front of the front office. The pace will pick up considerably as the next month progresses and the draft starts to take shape, as far as which players fall where."


http://www.nba.com/kings/news/The_Royal_Rapscallion_Responds-156959-58.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> Meanwhile, *Cal sophomore Leon Powe* is getting more of a hands-off approach from the Bears' coaching staff, as his mentor Bernard Ward handles his workouts. Powe worked out in the Los Angeles-area against UNLV's Louis Amundson last week and then also worked out for the Lakers. He has workouts scheduled with the hometown Warriors and nearby *Kings in Sacramento*. He has tentative flights next week to Portland and Phoenix that he would pay for in advance.


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=2445672


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Guillermo Diaz is working out for the Kings:



> But the first two teams are plotted. Diaz leaves today for California to work out for the Golden State Warriors on Wednesday and the Sacramento Kings on Thursday.


http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/14588096.htm


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Workouts



> Former Sacramento State point guard *DaShawn Freeman* had a second workout with the Kings on Friday. Freeman could earn a spot on the Kings' summer-league team or pad his resume for possible NBA Development League or overseas opportunities.
> 
> Petrie also worked out former Arizona guard *Hassan Adams* on Thursday.
> 
> Adams, a physical scorer who averaged 17.5 points during his senior season with the Wildcats, has been projected as a late first-round or early second-round pick.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> *Jordan Farmar* is also trying to solidify workouts with Sacramento, and possibly a few others, but Kolani said "I'm not sure that's been completely cemented."


http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3850684


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> Farmar update: Howland said Monday point guard *Jordan Farmar*, who declared for the NBA draft but could pull his name out by the June18 deadline and return for his junior season, remains undecided on whether he will participate in the pre-draft camp next month in Orlando.
> 
> Farmar began his workouts for NBA teams Monday with the Clippers, and Howland said "Jordan said everything went well." Howland added Farmar finalized details to work out for the *Sacramento Kings* and Indiana Pacers. Farmar already had workouts scheduled with the Lakers and the New Jersey Nets.


http://www.dailynews.com/ucla/ci_3853925


----------



## Floods

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

I want a big in the draft. Backup point can be taken care of in free agency, hopefully.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> The National Basketball Association workout process has started for *Nevada star Nick Fazekas*, a two-time Western Athletic Conference player of the year.
> 
> Fazekas has worked out for one NBA team and plans to work out for a few other clubs, according to Wolf Pack coach Mark Fox. But Fox, who is vacationing this week, won't identify the teams.
> 
> "We've talked about keeping
> 
> it real private," Fox said Monday.
> 
> Fox said Fazekas already has turned down the invitation of one team for a workout.
> 
> "I don't think he'll do more than three or four," Fox said. "He has to pay for it himself. Because he has to pay for it himself, he's been selective in his approach. I'm very pleased with the maturity he has shown in the process."
> 
> Although Fox hasn't identified any of the teams that have shown interest in having Fazekas work out for them, the player's father, Joe Fazekas, three weeks ago identified the *Sacramento Kings*, Indiana Pacers and Los Angeles Lakers. The elder Fazekas also said the Phoenix Suns, San Antonio Spurs and Cleveland Cavaliers have shown interest.


http://news.rgj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060523/SPORTS06/605230341/1018/SPORTS


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

DraftExpress has a list of who the Kings have worked out and who they will work out in the upcoming days:

http://draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=30

Player	Team	Workout Date	Status	Source
*Kevin Pittsnogle	* May 25th	Upcoming	
*Steve Novak	* May 25th	Upcoming	
*Steven Smith	* May 25th	Upcoming	
*James Augustine	* May 25th	Upcoming	
*Jose Juan Barea	* May 4th	Completed	
*Ryan Hollins* May 7th	Completed	
*James White	* May 15th	Completed	
*Maurice Ager	* May 15th	Completed	
*Mardy Collins* May 15th	Completed	
*Brandon Bowman	* May 15th	Completed	
*Hassan Adams	* May 18th	Completed	
*Guillermo Diaz	* May 18th	Completed	
*Nick Fazekas	* May 19th	Completed	
*Matt Haryasz* May 19th	Completed	
*Sean Dockery	* May 19th	Completed	
*Chris Quinn	* May 19th	Completed	
*Yemi Nicholson	* May 22nd	Completed


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Barea busy with tryouts as NBA Draft nears 



> Over the past few weeks, *Jose Juan Barea* has worked out with the Minnesota Timberwolves, Los Angeles Lakers, Toronto Raptors, *Sacramento Kings* and Golden State Warriors. At the end of this week, he is scheduled work out with the Boston Celtics.


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/josejuanbarea.asp


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Last 10 years of the 19th pick, some good players here:









* 2005 - Hakim Warrick, Memphis: Warrick was a key member of the Grizzlies bench, averaging over 10 minutes a game for Memphis. Warrick also participated in the 2006 Slam Dunk Contest.*









* 2004 - Dorell Wright, Miami: Selected straight out of South Kent Prep HS by the Heat, Wright has yet to make his mark on a talented Heat roster. *









*2003 - Aleksandar Pavlovic, Utah: Pavlovic is averaging 4.8 points in three seasons with the Jazz and now the Cleveland Cavaliers.*









* 2002 - Ryan Humphrey, Orlando: The undersized forward from Notre Dame has yet to play more than 50 games in a season, and was not in the league in 2005-06. *









* 2001 - Zach Randolph, Portland: Perhaps the most successfull out of the most recent 19th picks, Randolph averaged 20.1 points and 10.5 rebounds in 2003-04 as a full-time starter. *









* 2000 - Jamaal Magloire, Charlotte Hornets: Magloire was an All-Star in 2004 with the Hornets for the Eastern Conference at the center position and averaged over nine points and nine rebounds this past season for Milwaukee. *









* 1999 - Quincy Lewis, Utah: A scorer while at the University of Minnesota, Lewis never really found his stride in the NBA, never averaging more than four points per game. He last played in the NBA in 2003. *









*1998 - Pat Garrity, Phoenix: Garrity has been a solid NBA player over his eight-year career, spent mostly with Orlando. Known for his three-point shot, Garrity averaged 11.1 points per game in 2001-02. *









*1997 - Scot Pollard, Detroit: Kings fans know this guys well. After bouncing around with Detroit and Atlanta, the big guy found a home in Sacramento and helped the Kings rise to the NBA elite. *









*1996 - Walter McCarty, Boston: A versatile forward who can shoot from outside, McCarty is still valuable bench player in the League, most recently helping the Clippers advance to the second round of the 2006 playoffs. *


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Workouts: 



> Petrie's calendar has been full of draft workout appointments lately, with a number of candidates having already passed through and more scheduled to come.
> 
> Among the masses: Nevada junior forward Nick Fazekas (6-11, 230 pounds), Stanford senior forward Matt Haryasz (6-10, 230), Notre Dame senior guard Chris Quinn (6-1, 190), Denver senior center Yemi Nicholson (6-10, 240), Connecticut senior forward Hilton Armstrong (6-11, 235), Tennessee senior guard C.J. Watson (6-0, 190), Louisville senior guard Taquan Dean (6-3, 185), UCLA sophomore guard Jordan Farmar (6-2, 170), Illinois senior guard Dee Brown (6-0, 185), and Gonzaga senior J.P. Batista (6-8, 240).
> 
> Cal sophomore forward and Oakland Tech High School product Leon Powe (6-8, 240) had to reschedule his appearance this week because of a stomach virus but is expected to come to Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Scotty Stirling Talks NBA Draft With Jim Kozimor



> Scotty Stirling: “When you’re drafting 19th, you don’t have the luxury of drafting for need—you’re at the mercy of the 18 teams above you. The only guy who can draft for need in reality is the guy with the first pick. At 19, you look for the best player available. I know that sounds like a cliché, but it's true.”


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Shawne Williams, Thomas Gardner, and Ben Jacobsen worked out in front of Kings' reps today:

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1320


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> Forward Marcus Slaughter, who previously accepted an invitation to the predraft camp, worked out for the Lakers on Tuesday and the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday.


http://www.nctimes.com/articles/2006/06/01/sports/college/21_30_215_31_06.txt


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> Powe works out - Preparing for the June 28 draft, the Kings worked out Cal sophomore forward and Oakland Tech High School product *Leon Powe* (6-foot-8, 240 pounds), who had to reschedule his appearance from last week because of a stomach virus.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14262743p-15075903c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Spanish Chocolate Works Out For Boston; Lakers, Bulls And Kings Next 



> Boston Herald - Sergio Rodriguez worked out for the Celtics on Friday after a workout with Phoenix earlier this week, also has dates scheduled with the Lakers, Chicago and Sacramento.
> 
> “In eight days I will see the whole country,” the 6-foot-3 guard, compared because of his offensive flair to Miami’s Jason Williams. He has even been given the nickname 'Spanish Chocolate.'
> 
> “Sergio is going to be a terrific NBA player,” said Danny Ainge. “Point guard workouts in particular are tough to evaluate, but he’s looked good.”


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

In Chad Ford's blog today, he said Shannon Brown and Guillermo Diaz are possibilities at 19.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



Artestify! said:


> Spanish Chocolate Works Out For Boston; Lakers, Bulls And Kings Next


This is the guy I hope we draft. I predicted K-Mart, so hopefully I'll be right again.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> This is the guy I hope we draft. I predicted K-Mart, so hopefully I'll be right again.


Vids from the draft board:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gBa0dqhRdas" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qKGWhHADlE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qPvj3mmj-U"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9qPvj3mmj-U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hibachi!

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Looks like a slow unathletic guy to me. But you never know, look at Nash...


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

He is working out for the Kings on the 5th:

http://draftexpress.com/workout.php?sort=0&pid=0&tid=30


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



Zero Hero said:


> Looks like a slow unathletic guy to me. But you never know, look at Nash...


He has ok to very good quickness, depending on who you listen to, but it isn't really the essense of his game. Beyond showtime passing, he has the most underrated ability in basketball- ball handling. Lack of that is what stops tons of good prospects from developing into superstars. He's not real strong or a great leaper, but those are less important for a point guard. 

His shooting is what worries me. But he shows flashes, and is only 19. Plus, Michael Redd was a slasher in college, so I guess you just can't predetermine a player's shooting potential.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Rodriguez Flying up Draft Boards (scroll down)

Perhaps I spoke too soon. This draft doesn't have a surefire #1, but it's got good depth, so he could still fall I guess. We pick before all the teams that he has reported impressed with workouts, except Chicago, but they definately don't need a point guard IMO. If we had to trade up, I would be happy, but it doesn't seem like the sort of thing Petrie would do. 

So much for his shooting woes...

Thanks for the vids Artestify! :clap:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



Artestify! said:


> 5/13:
> 
> NBADraft.net: Jordan Farmar 6-1 170 PG UCLA So.
> 
> DraftExpress.com: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 170 PG Spain
> 
> InsideHoops.com: Maurice Ager (Michigan State, 6-5, 180, SG, Sr.)
> 
> HoopsHype.com: Quincy Douby 6-3 PG Rutgers / Junior


6/3:

NBADraft.net: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 180 PG Spain 1986 

DraftExpress.com: Quincy Douby PG/SG 6'3'' 175 Rutgers Jr.

InsideHoops.com: Hilton Armstrong (UConn, 6-11, 245, PF/C, Sr.)

HoopsHype.com: Quincy Douby 6-3 PG Rutgers / Junior

ESPN.com's Insider Chad Ford: Guillermo Diaz SG 6-3 190 Miami 

NBADraftWorld.com : Oleksiy Pecherov-PF-Ukraine

CNNSI.com : Tiago Splitter F/C Tau Ceramica (Spain) 6-10 240


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Some news on guys in our range...

Pecherov and Rodriguez Impressive in Workouts 



> Ukraine forward *Oleksiy Pecherov* had a very strong workout against *Hilton Armstrong*, one scout described it as Pecherov absolutely destroyed Armstrong. With teams in the late lottery intrigued, look for Pecherov to go somewhere in the 12-18 range.
> 
> *Sergio Rodriguez* has been very impressive in workouts. He struggled this past year, but a number of International scouts are still very high on Sergio, and he has been impressive in workouts, especially for teams on the West Coast. Rodriguez will look for a promise in the first round, and it now appears he will get one.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> They call it predraft camp.
> 
> For some NBA types, however, it could be dubbed a preseason job fair.
> 
> The five-day event in Orlando that starts Tuesday couldn't come at a better time for new Kings coach Eric Musselman. While the main objective at the industry gathering is to get a final look at the draft talent before June 28, those duties mostly will be left to Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie, who has held draft workouts for weeks now.





> As for the draft itself, the Kings pick 19th overall. If the workouts are any indication, Petrie has his eye on point guards and forwards. Among the most highly projected are Connecticut senior forward/center *Hilton Armstrong *and UCLA sophomore guard *Jordan Farmar.*
> 
> Early entrants who have not hired an agent can withdraw until June 18, when the draft picture will become more clear.


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14264126p-15076890c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Chad Ford says in his blog that Guillermo Diaz has gotten good buzz from the Kings...


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

The Kings were at a workout of <a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=310>Ryan Hollins</a>, <a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=165>Alexander Johnson</a>, <a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=41>Guillermo Diaz</a>, Jeremy Kelly, Jamaal Williams and Pooh Jeter.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1333


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

NBADraft.net, DraftExpress.com, Chad Ford, and HoopsHype all have us taking Sergio Rodriguez...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Hopefully they know something we don't. Actually though, nbadraft.net says he is likely to withdraw (Early Entry Page).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Keith Drum, a scout for the Sacramento Kings, on JJ Redick's arrest:



> Keith Drum, a scout for the Sacramento Kings, *said he doesn't expect Redick to be available when his team picks 19th.
> *
> "Based on the information we have, this wasn't anything that was particularly alarming, but the timing was not good," Drum said. "Maybe the team picking in a particular spot will decide to go a different direction, but I don't see this as a major variable in his draft status."
> 
> Drum is a former sports editor of the Durham Herald and has maintained a residence in Chapel Hill, N.C., for the 25 years that he has worked as an NBA scout.
> 
> "It will lead [ESPN's] SportsCenter tonight, no matter what the U.S. [soccer team] does in the World Cup," Drum said. "He lives in a fishbowl more than anyone else in this draft, although nobody considers him to be the first pick. I find it interesting, but it goes back to the whole Duke thing and the attention that Duke gets in basketball."
> 
> He wasn't even talking about the Duke men's lacrosse team, which has been in the headlines since March, when a team party led to a rape investigation, cancellation of the season and the arrest of three players.
> 
> "I'm not even going there," Drum said. "But, what's the chances of some blogger with [North] Carolina or [N.C.] State ties putting all this together?"
> 
> Drum pointed to the May 27 arrest of Washington Wizards guard Gilbert Arenas for disobeying police as an example of how quickly offenses involving NBA players are either forgotten or forgiven.
> 
> "Nobody cares about stuff like that," he said, "not unless it's the playoffs and somebody gets suspended and has to miss games. Once more, the timing's not good, but based on what I've seen, it seems to be something that happens every day.
> 
> "Every team looks at these things in their own way and it becomes part of their mix. What were people talking about with Reggie Bush before [the NFL] draft?"


http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/wb/xp-69422


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Rodriguez news from DraftExpress:


> <b>Rodriguez Finishes Up Workouts:</b> <a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=24>Sergio Rodríguez</a> will conduct his final private workout tomorrow with the Cleveland Cavaliers, marking the 7th NBA team he’s worked out for so far in this draft. Rodríguez will leave shortly after to head back to Spain, where he will wait to see what his future looks like on the Sunday pullout deadline at midnight. Rodríguez is looking for a first round guarantee in order to stay in the draft. The teams Rodríguez worked out with in his time in the States and the picks they hold are: Chicago (#2, #16), Boston (#7), *Sacramento (#19)*, Phoenix (#21, #27), Memphis (#24), Los Angeles (#26) and now Cleveland (#25). <br />


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Will Blalock is working out for the Kings on the 17th:

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=574
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/willblalock.asp

Kenny Adeleke is working out on the 25th:

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=1039
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/kennyadeleke.asp


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

11 Days Until Draft Day!

6/16:

NBADraft.net: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 180 PG Spain 1986 

DraftExpress.com: Sergio Rodriguez PG 6'3'' 170lbs. Spain 

InsideHoops.com: Saer Sene (Senegal, 7-0, 230, PF/C)

HoopsHype.com: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 PG Estudiantes (Spain) / 1986

ESPN.com's Insider Chad Ford: Sergio Rodriguez PG 6-3 170 Spain 

NBADraftWorld.com : Oleksiy Pecherov-PF-Ukraine

CNNSI.com : Tiago Splitter F/C Tau Ceramica (Spain) 6-10 240[/QUOTE]


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Hopefully they know something we don't. Actually though, nbadraft.net says he is likely to withdraw (Early Entry Page).


Rodriguez Stays in the Draft

Along with some other tidbits, like Tiago Splitter's annual draft withdrawl and Aaron Gray pulling out as well.

EDIT: DX has updated this page, and they now mention the Kings as one of the teams thought to be most interested in Sergio, along with the Cavs and the Suns, who we both pick before. They also mention that Pheonix may be trying to move up, but not for Rodriguez, reportedly, but Rodney Carney, Saer Sene, or Thabo Sefolosha.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

RealGM Kings Draft Preview

The article mentions us looking at Rajon Rondo, Saer Sene, and Josh Boone. The first two are projects, but they are projects that fit our needs very well, so I'd be pretty happy with either one, but I would be very displeased with Boone. Even though I liked 2 of the 3 possible picks named, I wasn't very impressed by the article.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

UCLA's Farmar to remain in NBA draft 



> UCLA guard Jordan Farmar confirmed his decision to remain in the NBA draft Sunday, a move that will split up the Bruins' backcourt duo of Farmar and Arron Afflalo.
> 
> Afflalo announced Saturday that he had withdrawn his name from the June 28 draft. He did not hire an agent, so he will return for his junior season.
> 
> The deadline to withdraw was Sunday.
> 
> "It was really tough. It went down to the wire," Farmar said. "There were so many positives both ways."
> 
> Farmar said he plans to hire an agent within days. He worked out for five NBA teams, including *Sacramento* and New Jersey.
> 
> "I feel like I'm ready mentally. I know I can play at that level against anybody," he said during a conference call. "I've got nothing but positive feedback from many of the teams. My lifelong dream has been to play in the NBA."
> 
> Farmar said he surprised teams with his strength.
> 
> "At 170 pounds, they thought I would be a lot weaker than I was. I tested at the top of the charts in just about everything," he said.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*


Farmar forgoes eligibility to pursue NBA dream: Point guard most likely to be picked by New Jersey Nets or Sacramento Kings in June 28 draft 



> As of Sunday, the two teams most likely to pursue Farmar are the New Jersey Nets, who have picks No. 21 and 22 in the first round, and the *Sacramento Kings*, who have the No. 19 pick. Both have indicated they are looking for a point guard.
> 
> "Both teams have said positive things,"� Farmar said. "It's just a matter of who is on the draft board and what the circumstances are."


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

NBADraft.net's 2006 Western Conference Team Needs 



> Sacramento Kings
> 
> Needs: Back-up PG, frontcourt depth
> 
> After a lethargic start to last season, the Kings caught fire as soon as the Maloofs dealt Peja Stojakovic for Ron Artest. Granted, Artest isn't an ideal citizen, but it's impossible to argue against his ability. For the Kings to finish higher than 8th next season, it will be essential to find a suitable back-up to Mike Bibby. If Kyle Lowry, Sergio Rodriguez, or Jordan Farmar are available at pick No. 19, the Kings absolutely have to draft one of them. Also, Bonzi Wells is eligible for free agency, so the Kings may use the draft to find some insurance at the swingman position, like Michigan State's Maurice Ager. Don't count out the possibility of the Kings looking to find another hard-nosed post guy to help defend the paint.


So basically, they said we could draft a point guard, or a swing-man, and don't count out the possiblity of us drafting a big man. Wow, the insight. This is the second really poor Kings draft preview I have found today.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Chad Ford on Olexsiy Pecherov:



> The Hornets, Bulls, Pacers, Wizards, *Kings*, Knicks, Cavs and Lakers all have interest.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



maKINGSofgreatness said:


> NBADraft.net's 2006 Western Conference Team Needs
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, they said we could draft a point guard, or a swing-man, and don't count out the possiblity of us drafting a big man. Wow, the insight. This is the second really poor Kings draft preview I have found today.


:rofl:

Thanks for narrowing it down!


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

NBATV's Team Offseason Previews -posted on DraftExpress, they are down the page a little. 

The draft portion of this was a little better than the others. The first guy they asked said we might look at Guillermo Diaz, who I would be cool with if his knee is fully healed. The second guy said we could look at Patrick O'Bryant, who is my second favorite player in the draft, but who will doubtlessly be gone in the top ten. These previews may have been filmed before O'Bryant rose up the charts so much, though.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*



> In recent weeks, the Kings have held workouts for Rutgers junior guard Quincy Douby (6-foot-3, 175 pounds), Missouri junior guard Thomas Gardner (6-5, 213), Pacific senior forward Christian Maraker (6-9, 235), Cal senior forward Rod Benson (6-10, 220), and Jameel Watkins (6-10, 270), a former Georgetown forward who was playing for the USBL's Kansas Cagerz. They held second workouts for Stanford senior forward Matt Haryasz (6-10, 230) and Sacramento State senior swingman Jason Harris (6-4, 220).


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/14269916p-15080874c.html


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

 Sacramento Kings 2006 Draft Preview 


> The Kings have the 19th overall pick and will try and grab a player who can crack their rotation. They could go the foreign route with their pick.
> 
> Key Player(s): Shareef Abdur-Rahim (Forward), Ron Artest (Forward), Mike Bibby (Guard), Kevin Martin (Guard), Brad Miller (Center), Kenny Thomas (Forward), Bonzi Wells (Forward/Guard).
> 
> Team Needs: Inside toughness, rebounding and depth at guard.
> 
> Draft picks: 1st round (19th overall).


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Wednesday is the Draft!

6/23:

NBADraft.net: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 180 PG Spain 1986 

DraftExpress.com: Saer Sene PF/C 7'0'' 230-lbs. Senegal 

InsideHoops.com: Saer Sene (Senegal, 7-0, 230, PF/C)

HoopsHype.com: Sergio Rodriguez 6-3 PG Estudiantes (Spain) / 1986

ESPN.com's Insider Chad Ford: Sergio Rodriguez PG 6-3 170 Spain 

NBADraftWorld.com : Oleksiy Pecherov-PF-Ukraine

CNNSI.com : Thabo Sefolosha F 6-6 215 Biella (Italy)[/QUOTE]

CBS.SportsLine.com:  Saer Sene, C/F, Verviers-Pepinster (Belgium)

Fanball.com: Mardy Collins, G, Temple 

ProBasketballNews.com: Rajon Rondo, PG, Kentucky

CollegeHoops.net: Sergio Rodriguez

RealGM.com: Guillermo Diaz, Guard, Miami


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Mirror, mirror -- what's the call?: Draft options are many for the Kings, who seek the fairest fit.



> There will be no swimsuits, no scripted dialogues about peace on earth or a panel of judges waiting to crown the next Miss America.
> 
> But make no mistake, Kings president of basketball operations Geoff Petrie said, Wednesday's NBA draft is nothing short of a beauty contest.
> 
> "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder," Petrie said. "When you get to that day, you have to decide who's beautiful."
> 
> As always, Petrie isn't saying who might be named Mr. Sacramento. But in his preparation, he said the list of so-called contestants was even longer this year than last, when more than 40 players came for workouts. The Kings' No. 19 pick is their highest since selecting Hedo Turkoglu at No. 16 in 2000. They have no second-round pick.
> 
> Petrie isn't the only NBA executive who has gone to great lengths in his assessments. If there is a unique quality about this draft, it is the lack of a definitive hierarchy. Even the top-picking teams -- Toronto, Chicago, Charlotte, and Portland -- seem unsure who should be taken first.
> 
> "There's no obvious dominant-type player," Petrie said.
> 
> Petrie isn't quite sure yet how that will affect who's available later.
> 
> "You still have 18 teams picking in front of you," he said. "By Wednesday, you may have some decent sense of who's going where and who's left. There's always surprises in there."
> 
> Whatever the pick, this year's selection likely will be telling in shaping the Kings' future roster. If they select a point guard, it would be their fourth. Jason Hart, who exercised his $1.68 million player option for 2006-07, was unable to secure his spot as a reliable backup for Mike Bibby last season, when the duty often fell to rookie swingman Francisco García. Fellow rookie Ronnie Price consistently received high praise from the former coaching staff for his practice prowess and potential but remains unproven in games.
> 
> The two most likely point guards to come the Kings' way are Spain's *Sergio Rodríguez* and UCLA's *Jordan Farmar*. Petrie also has worked out Rutgers high-scoring point guard *Quincy Douby*, who likely will play shooting guard in the NBA and is expected to be available late in the first round.
> 
> Should Petrie opt for a power forward, it would also be the fourth. While the rotation of Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur-Rahim often was effective in the second half of last season, neither is content coming off the bench, and both are signed through 2010. What's more, Corliss Williamson is entering the final year of his contract and will earn $6.5 million, a hefty price for a player who was used in 37 games and averaged 9.8 minutes.
> 
> Among forwards who had Kings workouts was Cal's *Leon Powe*, whose agent, Aaron Goodwin, called him "the most versatile and strongest man in the draft."
> 
> "We'll try and do our best to get a player who can eventually contribute, sooner rather than later," Petrie said. "A lot of it depends on what happens, where we go with our roster going forward."
> 
> While the Kings' workouts seemed heavy on point guards, Petrie said that's not necessarily telling.
> 
> "There's nothing that's safe to say," he said. "We've had in a lot of players."
> 
> Or, considering Petrie has denied rumors about a trade involving Kings center Brad Miller and free-agent-to-be shooting guard Bonzi Wells for Minnesota's Kevin Garnett, he might look to add post depth to compensate for Miller's defensive weaknesses.
> 
> Connecticut's *Hilton Armstrong* -- a 6-foot-11, 240-pound player who could be long gone by No. 19 -- put his defensive and shot-blocking skills on display for Petrie at the Kings' practice facility in mid-May.
> 
> Senegalese 7-footer Mouhamed *Saer Sene* could be available. The 20-year-old is seen as a project, but he could develop quickly with his 7-8 wingspan, agility and ability to run the floor.
> 
> On paper, both appear more versatile than 10-year veteran Vitaly Potapenko, the little-used backup to Miller who has one year remaining on his deal for $3.3 million.
> 
> Out of necessity, Petrie has been handling the draft even more than in past years. The workouts began when Rick Adelman still was the coach and continued through the coaching search and eventual hiring of Eric Musselman.
> 
> And although Musselman has been on hand for workouts since coming to town, he said his input has been minimal. Nonetheless, he has watched tape and called college coaches regarding potential draft picks.
> 
> "I learned to put a high premium on watching guys on film playing in a real game and the value of talking to college coaches," Musselman said. "That comes from the minor leagues, where you don't go out and scout because you don't have the budget. … Surprisingly, I found that those guys are pretty doggone good.
> 
> "(But) the draft stuff is really Geoff. … I think we'll get a player that, in time, can help us, because the draft is fairly deep. I think we're talking about all positions, and the players who might be available."
> 
> In other words, the best-looking.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Scouting the NBA draft: POINT GUARDS 



> 1. Marcus Williams, Connecticut, 6-foot-3, 205 pounds: This stocky stud is the purest of the point men. But he has the most baggage, too, having been sentenced to probation for his part in the theft of four laptops last summer. Tons of talent and plenty of question marks.
> 
> 2. Kyle Lowry, Villanova, 6-0, 185: The all-around package loves to defend even more than he loves to shoot, yet his improved shot is what has raised his stock. Averaged 11 points, 4.3 rebounds and 3.7 assists as a senior, shooting 46.6 percent.
> 
> 3. Rajon Rondo, Kentucky, 6-2, 171: Oak Hill Academy product was on a high school team with Atlanta's Josh Smith, and, reportedly, many thought Rondo was better. Rondo is quick, and can run, rebound and lead. He does everything but shoot, which could drop his stock.
> 
> 4. Sergio Rodríguez, Spain, 6-3, 170: The nickname of Rodríguez, a fan of former King Jason "White Chocolate" Williams, is "Spanish Chocolate." *The Kings may have an eye on the dazzling Rodríguez, who loves to push the ball*.
> 
> 5. Jordan Farmar, UCLA, 6-2, 180: An excellent showing at predraft camp in Orlando may have raised Farmar's stock. *The Kings have had their eyes on plenty of point guards leading up to the draft, and Farmar will likely be there at No. 19 if they want him.*
> 
> Others to watch: Mardy Collins, Temple, 6-6, 205; Dee Brown, Illinois, 5-10, 170; Daniel Gibson, Texas, 6-3, 190.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Scouting the NBA draft: SHOOTING GUARDS 



> 1. Brandon Roy, Washington, 6-foot-6, 210 pounds: The scouts have tried, but they can't seem to find much to complain about with Roy. The 2005-06 Pacific-10 Player of the Year is perhaps the most NBA-ready of the bunch. Could be a point guard in pros.
> 
> 2. Randy Foye, Villanova, 6-4, 205: The Big East Conference Player of the Year and first-team All-American has impressed on the court and off. He is praised for his mental toughness, most often linked to losing both of his parents at a young age. An explosive scorer and quality defender.
> 
> 3. Ronnie Brewer, Arkansas, 6-7, 220: The son of former NBA star Ron Brewer. Quality leader is at his best in the open floor. His shooting form is altered by a protruding bone in his triceps, the result of a childhood accident.
> 
> 4. J.J. Redick, Duke, 6-4, 190: For all the hype surrounding the famed Redick, the question now is whether or not he's one-dimensional. Upon arrival, Redick will have one of the sweetest shots in the game, but his defense is unproven, and his athleticism is less than that of many of his NBA-bound peers. A DUI charge and recent back problems haven't helped matters, either.
> 
> 5. Shannon Brown, Michigan State, 6-4, 205: Among the most sensational athletes in the draft, *Brown could be available to the Kings as a Gerald Wallace-type gamble at No. 19. He's seen as a point guard, which fits even better with the shooting guard-heavy squad.
> *
> Others to watch: Quincy Douby, Rutgers, 6-3, 175; Maurice Ager, Michigan State, 6-5, 202; Guillermo Diaz, Miami, 6-2, 192.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Scouting the NBA draft: Centers 



> 1. Patrick O'Bryant, Bradley, 7 feet, 250 pounds: Hardly recruited coming out of high school, O'Bryant is receiving plenty of NBA attention. More physical than finesse with huge body, dubbed a late bloomer. Has solid work ethic and room to add even more weight that could turn him into an NBA force.
> 
> 2. Hilton Armstrong, Connecticut, 6-10, 240: Didn't make any real noise until senior season, when energetic play on both ends was huge asset for UConn. Athleticism and leaping ability mean he can block shots in more ways than the standing swat, and offensive skills greatly improved near end of collegiate career.
> 
> 3. Mouhamed Saer Sene, Senegal, 7-0, 232: Beyond obvious height appeal, much has been made of Saer Sene's 7-8 wingspan. The assumption? He'll be blocking a whole lot of shots and grabbing many rebounds. Saer Sene is spry, not clumsy like so many giants of past. *Could be available at No. 19 if Kings want him.*
> 
> 4. Paul Davis, Michigan State, 6-11, 240: For team in need of skilled big man, a la the Kings' Brad Miller, Davis could be good fit. Averaged 17.5 points and grabbed 9.1 rebounds in senior season for Spartans. Has very little defensive presence and is not considered an exceptional athlete.
> 
> 5. Josh Boone, Connecticut, 6-10, 237: No one doubts former Big East Defensive Player of the Year's physical ability to compete in NBA. But there have been questions about mental approach, and red flags went up a bit when points and rebounds significantly dropped from sophomore to junior season.
> 
> Others to watch: Kevin Pittsnogle, West Virginia, 6-11, 250; Ryan Hollins, UCLA, 7-0, 225; Justin Williams, Wyoming, 6-9, 211.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Chad Ford says that the Kings are worried about Rodrguez's defense and lack of athletic ability, and he is hearing that the Kings want to go big.

He has the Kings picking Alexander Johnson now.

http://insider.espn.go.com/nbadraft/draft/tracker/player?draftyear=2006&playerId=18973
http://draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=165
http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/alexanderjohnson.asp


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

When all is said and done, anyone decent and bigger than 6'7" will be gone by the time we pick imo. Petrie will use a later 1st round pick to get the best talent he can, which is always a perimeter player. Sure this team needs quality size, but we are not going to find it at #19. Might as well get a prospect or bench player, possibly for trade bait. 

One of those draft previews I linked to earlier in the thread said something about us possibly wanting to trade up for an athletic big-man, which I assumed meant Patrick O'Bryant. This is the only way I see us going big, but it also said Petrie was only looking to deal K9, and that won't get it done. I would be happy to get him though, he's one of my favorites. 

In the last few days before the draft, I have had a little change of heart. I still like Sergio best, but I would be almost as happy with Rajon Rondo. This draft has point guard depth (more than anything else), so the best player available could very well end up being a point guard, and we need point guard help. 

I am not suprised the Kings supposedly have issues with Rodriguez. They are legit. But he is such a Petrie pick.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: 2006 Kings Draft Thread*

Jordan Farmer canceled his workout with Memphis today, so he may have a promise before pick #24. Could it be the Kings?

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1374


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness

Reddick Slipping 

DX is reporting J.J. could be slipping into the 17-22 range. What would you guys think if we drafted him? I am not a big fan, but we would be really lucky to pick up such a good player where we are in the draft, even if we are set at the wings and have needs elsewhere. Petrie has gone on the record as saying that he wants to add more perimeter shooting this summer (in one of his KHTK interviews). 

I say pick him if he's there. We can work him in, considering that Ron plays the point for us sometimes, and that Kevin is quick enough to guard point guards. And we really do need more shooting.


----------



## Peja Vu

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Reddick Slipping
> 
> DX is reporting J.J. could be slipping into the 17-22 range. What would you guys think if we drafted him? I am not a big fan, but we would be really lucky to pick up such a good player where we are in the draft, even if we are set at the wings and have needs elsewhere. Petrie has gone on the record as saying that he wants to add more perimeter shooting this summer (in one of his KHTK interviews).
> 
> I say pick him if he's there. We can work him in, considering that Ron plays the point for us sometimes, and that Kevin is quick enough to guard point guards. And we really do need more shooting.


The herniated disk stuff is scary, but I might go for it, especially if Bonzi leaves.

Also in that link (updates), Alexander Johnson is getting a lot of interest from Sac...


----------

